
Crypto Museum - todd8
http://www.cryptomuseum.com/index.htm
======
markc
Btw, the US National Cryptologic Museum is well worth a stop if you're ever
near Fort Meade, MD. I stopped in on a weekday morning and got a hour-long
personal tour by a very knowledgeable ex-NSA guide.
[https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic_heritage/museum/](https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic_heritage/museum/)

------
tptacek
They should do the world a favor and put PKCS#1v1.5 in here.

------
aric
They should expand this museum. I want to virtually walk down The Hall of
Shame. That KL-7 sim looks like a cool idea. I don't see any source though.
Might be fun to create other ones, but browser-based.

[http://www.cryptomuseum.com/crypto/usa/kl7/index.htm#sim](http://www.cryptomuseum.com/crypto/usa/kl7/index.htm#sim)

